# MetroLink at Fullerton, CA Station



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aloha

Here is a short Video


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

It would be a decent system if it had more trains going. But Los Angelos just likes to complain about the traffic and do nothing about it. They just keep taking their cars and avoid public transit like a plague.

Orange County line and Ventura County Line is the line which the Surfliner runs on,


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> It would be a decent system if it had more trains going. But Los Angelos just likes to complain about the traffic and do nothing about it. They just keep taking their cars and avoid public transit like a plague.
> 
> Orange County line and Ventura County Line is the line which the Surfliner runs on,


Aloha

I don't understand these comments. When my mom lived in LA Habra she would have taken the train to LA where she worked but the bus service between her home and the train did not exist nor did there exist a route between LAUS and here work. In addition used a taxi to and from the train stations there was no scheduled service near the times she needed. This was about 10 years ago. I tried to find a way for her, as with the various buses she was spending 5 hour a day traveling, She did not drive.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

Los Angelos are like celebrities, they complain and ***** but never follow their words and make something happen.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't Los Angeles significantly expanding its rail transit network? Recently opened Gold Line extension. Expo Line under construction. Extensions to other lines (Purple, Gold, etc) in planning right now. Certainly seems like making something happen to me.


----------



## George Harris (Feb 6, 2011)

It is likely that the complainers have no idea how much effort it takes to accomplish *ANYTHING* under the current regulatory environment. By the time you get through all the "environmental" studies, get a laying on of hands from everybody and their brother in law from every government agency for any entity that even imagines themselves affected, and that is from local through federal, it is hard to get anything started in less than 5 years, more if serious construction is involved. Even adding trains is likely to cause all those with sensitive ears to come out of work and claim that life as we know it will end if there is one more train running on a line that is anywhere within the the range of the most sensitive noise and vibration detectors, and then of course there are habitat issues with all critters from bugs to dinosaurs. Then there are the various hysterical, opps I meant historical societies. To give an example of how silly that is not in the LA area, when BNSF was planning the second track through Abo Canyon, those opposed to the project wanted the trash piles left by the workmen during the 1908 construction of the first track to be left undisturbed as being of historical significance.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

They refuse to use current system, which is actually pretty good, because they want to use their cars, and they still complain about traffic.


----------



## leemell (Feb 6, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> They refuse to use current system, which is actually pretty good, because they want to use their cars, and they still complain about traffic.


That's an interesting prospective. The Orange Line traffic is at the levels predicted for 10 years from now and has been over the prediction ever since it opened. They are now running buses that are 12 feet longer than the originals and are looking at the 80 foot versions. They are now convoying at peak times and are still full. The Red Line heavy rail is carrying nearly 150,000 a day, close to what a four lane freeway does. The Blue line has had the trains lengthened once and they are looking for ways to expand it more. The five rail lines are carrying about 300,000 a day and the buses 1.2 million. This says nothing about the Metrolink or Surfliner trains.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,


----------



## Spokker (Feb 6, 2011)

The OCTA is expanding Metrolink service between Fullerton and Laguna Niguel. I don't know what the current plan is, but the original plan called for trains every 30 minutes from 6AM to midnight.

I felt that this service would be good for facilitating short hops, such as traveling one or two stations down the line. Unfortunately, it can cost as much as $5.50 just to travel between two stations.

If they could price Fullerton-Anaheim, say, $2 a ride, that would really fill up these trains, and maybe poor people like me could use the trains in addition to the bus system. If they don't do this, I predict the trains will be very empty outside of rush hour.

I would rather the OCTA resurrect its rapid bus plan.


----------



## Spokker (Feb 6, 2011)

Eric S said:


> Isn't Los Angeles significantly expanding its rail transit network? Recently opened Gold Line extension. Expo Line under construction. Extensions to other lines (Purple, Gold, etc) in planning right now. Certainly seems like making something happen to me.


This isn't Los Angeles, this is Orange County.

This is what Orange County is currently spending its transportation money on: http://www.ocregister.com/news/pico-286464-san-avenida.html

As far as public transit goes, they seem to be putting all their eggs in the Metrolink basket. Fine, but they are seriously neglecting the bus system in the meantime.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 6, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,


Stop whining and trolling. Your posts are disconnected to the rebuttal to the point of hilarity.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,
> ...


How the hell am I trolling?

Metrolink has low ridership, and LAMTA ridership isnt that high either. Its growing, but its still low.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 6, 2011)

Metrolink is the largest non-heritage commuter rail agency in the United States, and the second in North America after only _Ferrocarril Suburbano de la Zona Metropolitana del Valle de México_. Period.

All of the larger operations in this country are operations over lines that have been in continuos service since before Amtrak. Metrolink's expansion, both in ridership and service, has been impressive.

Is it as large as the daily 903k people in the New York area, 314k in the Chicago area, 129k in the Boston area or 120k in the Philly area? No. But these cities have had massive commuter systems in operation over infrastructure not heavily designed for cars, that never shut down. Los Angeles is a city centered around cars, and a city that was absent serious commuter transit of any kind for many years. Building up a ridership of 40k people a day in the 20 years it has been in operations is impressive. Especially since at first it had very limited connecting transportation.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 6, 2011)

Alright fair enough. Makes sense.


----------



## Eric S (Feb 7, 2011)

Spokker said:


> Eric S said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Los Angeles significantly expanding its rail transit network? Recently opened Gold Line extension. Expo Line under construction. Extensions to other lines (Purple, Gold, etc) in planning right now. Certainly seems like making something happen to me.
> ...


Yes, I know. I should have made it clear I was replying to a comment about Los Angeles transit, not about the Fullerton station.


----------



## leemell (Feb 7, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,


The Red Line runs to North Hollywood, the Orange Line runs from N. Hollywood to Canoga Park, The Gold Line runs to Seirra Madre, the Blue Line runs to Lang Beach. I don't consider any of these "inner city". I happen to live in the San Fernando Valley and I don't think anybody here considers this "inner city". These are suburban commuter runs. Do you live here or have you spent any time here?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 7, 2011)

leemell said:


> Shawn Ryu said:
> 
> 
> > I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,
> ...


Yes I have been to LA.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 18, 2011)

Shawn Ryu said:


> I know the inner city transit gets good number of ridership and are expanding, but its the suburbanites who cause the traffic jam during rush hour,


I could take 2 busses and a train to see my inlaws. Plus, I'd have to walk about 4 miles when I arrive on Metrolink. Total time if I make a good connection with Metrolink is 3 hours on bus, an hour on train and over an hour to walk..or 5 plus hours. Or I can drive it in a bit over one hour. I don't have 5-6 hours a day to waste on travel time to go 70 miles one way...and they live on the near part of LA. To drive from the far east side of LA's suburbs, say a bit past Moreno Vally to Ventura or so is over 100 miles, about the distance from NYC to PHL.

I took the bus for several years when I was somewhat close to downtown LA and I worked there. It was not as quick but there was no parking to deal with and I didn't have to hassle traffic myself. A 30 minute drive might take 50 minutes on the bus and that is acceptable. If it takes 3-4X as long to get there, few people like the idea.

Dan


----------

